# Trainer recommendations?



## roark (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm looking at getting a trainer for the winter but know pretty much nothing about 'em. What should I look for?

I will most likely be using it with my KHS Flite 300, ~2000 road bike.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Oct 12, 2006)

I found all I need is a fluid trainer, a front wheel holder and a sweat catcher to complete my bicycle trainer equipment needs.  I have this set up in my basement with a TV & DVD Player to keep the boredom factor low.

Here are some fine products Bike Nashbar offer.

Nashbar’s fluid trainer provides quiet, progressive resistance which increases with speed, simulating actual riding conditions. It offers a stable, yet compact folding base. A new mounting system makes mounting the bike easier than ever. It is compatible with most mountain and road bikes. Includes a replacement skewer. Item No. » NB-FT6
http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...pagename=Shop by Subcat: Trainers and Rollers

Nashbar Deluxe Riser Bloc holds your front wheel securely even when you’re doing interval workouts. This dual material wheel bloc uses a tactile rubber material to cradle your tire and contact the floor with a no-slip grip. The black material provides plenty of strength to handle whatever you dish out. 
Item No. » NB-DRB
http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...hop by Subcat: Trainer and Roller Accessories

Blackburn Sweatnet protects your bikes finish and components from sweat and harmful corrosion. Attaches quickly and easily to virtually any handlebar configurations including STI levers. Washable. Grey (not red as pictured). 
http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?sku=1251

www.Performancebike.com and www.Coloradocyclist.com offer similar products around the same pricing levels…


----------



## roark (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks Chuck. Went for the adjustible trainer since it was the same price.

Pretty good deal with the extra 20% off code (WEB792) that ends today.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 12, 2006)

I've used a similiar trainer in the past, worked very well. Presently, I prefer to just go to the health club and ride the bikes there.


----------

